# Photoshop image is Grainy after transfer from Lightroom CC



## jbalance (May 19, 2015)

When I edit in Photoshop CC from Lightroom CC the image is grainy.
        Can anyone help me me with this?

           JBalance


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 19, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Can you post a screenshot of an image as it appears in Lightroom, and the same image as it appears in Photoshop? Preferably when zoomed into 1:1 in Lightroom and 100% in Photoshop.


----------



## jbalance (May 20, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of an image as it appears in Lightroom, and the same image as it appears in Photoshop? Preferably when zoomed into 1:1 in Lightroom and 100% in Photoshop.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 20, 2015)

Sorry, but I can't tell anything from that screenshot. 

Use the Snipping Tool (in the Accessories folder), then you can crop just the part of the image that you want to highlight. Also, please zoom into 1:1 first.

Also, what file-type are you using when you use the "Edit in...." option?


----------



## jbalance (May 21, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Sorry, but I can't tell anything from that screenshot.
> 
> Use the Snipping Tool (in the Accessories folder), then you can crop just the part of the image that you want to highlight. Also, please zoom into 1:1 first.
> 
> Also, what file-type are you using when you use the "Edit in...." option?



I used the snipping tool

The File is a DNG with LR adjustments.

Like I said the "Edit in ..." option is not showing, WHy?

Thanks

   Jonathan


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 21, 2015)

I didn't see anywhere that you said that the "Edit in..." option is not showing. But if it is I assume you've opened the image in PS directly, is that right? Which would mean that, unless you did Ctrl+S first in Lightroom (or have Auto-write XMP enabled in the Catalog Settings), your LR edits wouldn't show in PS.

So we need to figure out why the Edit In option isn't showing. For a start, where are you looking? Are you using the right-click option, or on the menu bar are you using the Photo menu?


----------



## jbalance (May 21, 2015)

*Grainy photo*



Jim Wilde said:


> I didn't see anywhere that you said that the "Edit in..." option is not showing. But if it is I assume you've opened the image in PS directly, is that right? Which would mean that, unless you did Ctrl+S first in Lightroom (or have Auto-write XMP enabled in the Catalog Settings), your LR edits wouldn't show in PS.
> 
> So we need to figure out why the Edit In option isn't showing. For a start, where are you looking? Are you using the right-click option, or on the menu bar are you using the Photo menu?



Hello Jim

     I updates the CC to 2015 and I forgot to update the preferences, so that took the Grainy photo away.

     The "Edit in ..." is still not showing up. I am doing the right click menu. The Auto XMP is not checked for this catalog. Dod not do CTrl + S in LR.

     Are you working for Adobe? When I am calling the support from India they do not know what I am talking about, and always with many apologies. It has been or is a wild ride with the CC, mainly because of luck of support and information.

      thanks anyway

                Jonathan


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 21, 2015)

Sorry Jonathan, you've lost me a little there. Are you saying you DON'T now have a "grainy" photo problem? What update to the preferences did you do?

No, I'm not working for Adobe.....I'm just a retired IT manager who enjoys Lightroom and tries to help others with their problems. But in the course of doing this for the last 5 years I have developed some contacts that I can at times use.

OK, back to the issue of the missing "Edit In...", is it not there in the "Photo" menu? Can you show me a screenshot of the right-click context menu?


----------

